# Axis classics or shimano r501 wheels??



## dan1502 (30 Jan 2014)

I currently have axis classics on my specialized but what's better? Axis or r501


----------



## PaulSecteur (30 Jan 2014)

The R501s have a lot of fans on here, they do seem to be better than their price suggests they should be.

I don't have experience of the Axis ones to compare.

I think @cyberknight has put some miles on the 501s and may offer an opinion.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Jan 2014)

They're pretty much the same heavy basic wheelsets (I have a set of R501's)


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Jan 2014)

I have had R501's the bearings are cup and cone and the front wheel seized after 1500 miles use. I freed it cleaned and regreased it and it has been ok, but they require a bit more maintenance than a sealed bearing wheel. They are quite light for a wheel at that price point. If you can I would stick with the wheels you have get a slightly better wheelset like Mavic Aksiums, Fulcrums or PlanetX Al 30's when the stock wheels die or funds allow.


----------



## eck (30 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I have had R501's the bearings are cup and cone and the front wheel seized after 1500 miles use. I freed it cleaned and regreased it and it has been ok, but they require a bit more maintenance than a sealed bearing wheel. They are quite light for a wheel at that price point. If you can I would stick with the wheels you have get a slightly better wheelset like Mavic Aksiums, Fulcrums or PlanetX Al 30's when the stock wheels die or funds allow.


I had a similar experience with the front of a pair of. R501s: after just a few weeks the front was running really roughly, But after stripping, cleaning and re-greasing the hub, it has run smoothly all winter. No problems at all with the rear wheel. For ~£70, they do a good job as winter wheels.


----------



## gbb (31 Jan 2014)

Assuming they're basically the same as R500s, they should be good. My 500s are on the winter commuter, done thousands of miles of winter city riding over 4 years, never gone out of true, only had to service the hubs once (maybe 3 years after i got them). Heavy but bulletproof IMO. And gawld knows, i never spared them any weather, the slush and grit theyve been exposed to...


----------



## bigjim (1 Feb 2014)

I have R501s on two of my bikes. Never had any problems. Been on every surface going with them.
Only thing I bother about is possibly losing a spoke as I'm sure the brake won't be able to track the wheel with so few spokes. I weigh 89kg. But never happened.


----------



## Robeh (3 Feb 2014)

I use 501s on my winter bike excellent wheel ...


----------

